# Yohimbine HCL Questions



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wanted to ask a few quick questions about Yohimbine HCL.

*1.* Does Yohimbine HCL cause water retention after a while which then sorts itself out a couple of days after you stop taking it? I've read this on a few other boards but didn't know about this initially.

*2.* How long can Yohimbine HCL be used for? Is it a compound that must be cycled or can it be taken all the time?

*3.* How does Yohimbine HCL compare to Dexaprine in terms of fat-loss?

Cheers


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I'll try and answer your questions in order 

1/. It has been said that Yohimbine causes water retention, however I am not convinced. From my experience with it, I dont see any additional retention over a course. Your water intake will need to increase, upto 8-10 pints I find. ONe of the problems may be is people aren't drinking enough water then the body may hold what ever it is given I guess, but drinking plenty kept me flushed out, and no additional retention.

2/. I would say to be most effective it should not be used longer than 6 weeks in any one stint. I tend to run it for 4 weeks, and then have 4 weeks off. It will downregulate your alpha receptors in your cells, and they need plenty of time to recover. There are several burners that will do this including, Ephedrine, Synephrine, Rauwolscine and 1,3 DMAA, so you cant switch to one of these when you come off Yoh.

3/. I would have to say that I found Dexaprine better for fat loss, however is a much stronger and long lasting product. THree is more information on both these below:

Yohmbine - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

Dexaprine - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi DiggyV, I knew you would have been the man to answer my questions lol.

I also wanted to ask one more question that I thought of after I created this thread. Is it true that Rauwolscine is the same thing as Yohimbine HCL but without all the sides?

I've been using Yohimbine for 2 weeks now and haven't felt any sides at all. To be honest I haven't felt any stimulatory effects either. I bought my Yohimbine HCL from Elite Nutrition

but I'm considoring using iForce's Alpha T2 next time which contains 14mg of Rauwolscine. My question is that does Alpha T2 contain the real Rauwolscine and in your opinion would it

be better than Elite Nutrition's Yohimbine HCL which is dosed at 10mg per cap?

I'm considoring using Yohimbine HCL for 4 week and then switching to iForce's Alpha T2/Dexaprine stack for 4 weeks. I just want to make sure though that iForce's products will be better

than Yohimbine HCL as I read greta things about Yohimbine before purchasing it.

Cheers matey


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Contest said:


> Hi DiggyV, I knew you would have been the man to answer my questions lol.
> 
> I also wanted to ask one more question that I thought of after I created this thread. Is it true that Rauwolscine is the same thing as Yohimbine HCL but without all the sides?
> 
> ...


Rauwolscine is what is called a StereoIsomer of Yohimbine, that is same chemistry but different structure. It is actually more effective than yohimbine as has a better IC50 value. Also NO anxiety side effects. more on this by following the Rauwolscine link in the Yoh article above.

However if you suffer from anxiety side effects then Dexaprine wil have them in bucket loads. 

I have used PES Alpha-T2 and iForce Dexaprine and got great results. Alpha-T2 seems to be the real deal BTW.

As far as switching - you will need to give yourself a 4 week break between the Yohimbine and staring the others, as they are all Alpha receptor stimulators, and they get downregulated after 4-6 weeks, this will mean you get significantly less, and possibly nothing if you back to back these.

hope this helps.

cheers


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for your help DiggyV, it's much appreciated. Is there any way to upregulate these receptors? Maybe by using Captopril/Enalapril or Ketotifen?

I find it really strange how Rauwolscine is so easily available over the counter lol. It was the only reason I thought is Alpha-T2 the real deal.

I don't suffer from anxiety side effects so I'm sure Dexaprine will be fine for me 

By the way, have you used Elite Nutritions Yohimbine mate and if so how do you rate it compared to Alpha-T2. I think I also read somehwhere that you've

using Elite Nutritions UWS. How do you compare that to the Alpha-T2 and Dexaprine stack?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ketotifen will work for Clen (it works on the beta receptors), but doesn't seem to do it for the Alpha receptor stims. It is something I am trying to do some research on at the moment.

Yohmbine and Rauwolscine behave differently, and I feel different on them. To be honest other than slightly elevated heart rate, I woudln't have really noticed that I was on Rauwolscine. However it gave me back the top set of abs for the first time in over 15 years, where as the others seem to hit fat in a less targeted way, and more uniformly. THere are not actually that many produces with it in right now, maybe 3 or 4, and most of these stack it with 1,3 DMAA. If you want a one pill solution to do teh job rather than dex + AT2 then look at OxyElite Pro.

I am taking Warrior Blaze right now (1,3 DMAA based) for a review in about 4 weeks after a break will then be hitting the AT2 again. UWS is basically the same as Blaze (BBWarehouse would argue this point :lol: ). I certainly get a hit, and need to keep re-hydrated, but wont know the full extent for another 3weeks.

If you do hit the dex, start from 1/2 tablet in the morning and work up. It has a stupidly long half life, so I woudl recommend you dont take any later than 2 or 3pm, or sleeping will be an issue.


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome info Diggy repped!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

UWS is great as is PES Alpha T2

If normal Y doesn't agree with ya then Alpha Y is for you


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

JimmyBe said:


> Awesome info Diggy repped!


thanks buddy, glad you liked it.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

every one here keeps banging on about ketotifen.. and many still order from o.s; just so you know the active ingredient is Diphenhydramine HCl. Which is available in 50mg/tab strength at tesco pharmacy as Extra Stenght Sleep Aid, and from Boots (more expensive) as Extra Strength Nytol.

As for Yoh HCl. 10mg will do SFA... you need 20mg. Even better, by the powder and inject locally..

also, if you're using Yoh HCl, and not using captopril at 50m/day or Enalapril at 20mg/day... you're loosing 50% of the benefit:

http://thinksteroids.com/articles/captopril-alpha-2-receptors-and-fat-loss/

FYI, dharkam the author, was Dan Duchaine's research assistant in the 90s.. smart guy..

as for receptor down regulation... well Yoh is an alkaloid- you know another? cocaine? another? coffee? how long can you take these? a long time....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good post


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I'll try and answer your questions in order
> 
> 1
> 
> 3/. I would have to say that I found Dexaprine better for fat loss, however is a much stronger and long lasting product.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> every one here keeps banging on about ketotifen.. and many still order from o.s; just so you know the active ingredient is Diphenhydramine HCl. Which is available in 50mg/tab strength at tesco pharmacy as Extra Stenght Sleep Aid, and from Boots (more expensive) as Extra Strength Nytol.


Just taken one of these very tablets. :thumb:



ausbuilt said:


> ...as for receptor down regulation... well Yoh is an alkaloid- you know another? cocaine? another? coffee? how long can you take these? a long time....


Aus, you're not really comparing apples with apples in your last sentence though. Caffeine is a non-selective Adenosine antagonist, whose primary function is in the brain, not at a cellular level, and yes there is no down regulation of the se receptors from caffeine. Cocaine is a Serotonin-norepinephrine-dopamine reuptake inhibitor, and acts primarily in the brain/nervous system on the Dopamine transport and Seratonin levels. It also affects re-uptake of Norepinephrine, and works on the sigma receptors. It has also been shown that Cocaine does affect the up/down regulation of receptors at a cellular level. However as its effects are much shorter - 30-60 mins and the fact that most users maybe use is once or twice a week recreationally, then this will never manifest itself in anyone other than heavy abusers.

Yohimbine, Epehedrine, Synephrine & Rauwolscine are alpha antagonists (some more selective than others), whose action affects the release of norepinephrine. And it is the alpha receptors in your cells that are downregulated, something I believe that caffeine has no effect on. Some confusion between the two types can arise as Adenosine receptors and Alpha receptors are sometimes both labelled 'A'. ie A1 or A2 etc. However physiologically are in completely different areas of your body and do different things.

From personal experience of running several different Alpha stims, downregulation is real, I start noticing a decrease in effect after 2 weeks, and get pretty much nothing noticeable after 4/5 weeks.



ausbuilt said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9651103
> 
> of the two t2's contained in dexaprine, only one is worthwhile...
> 
> ...


With you on the T2, one I could fine plenty on, one bugger all. 

The only thing I would say here is that this is not what I found when 'experimenting' on myself to try and validate the claims around Dex. I have previously used Chest-Eze as part of an ECA stack, and memory it had a half life (for me anyway) of around 4-5 hours. This was with reatios of E:C:A of 1:10:4, which seems to be optimal for me. With Dexaprine I got a half life of about 8-9 hours, and certainly way in excess of the Chest-Eze based ECA.

Here is the review I did on Dexaprine, which includes some of the experiments I did on myself. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html. I unfortunately dont have the same info on ECA, as I did it when I was still a massive fat bastard, and was not concerned how it worked or what it was doing, just wanted to look lot less like Buddha. This compares to now when I am just a run of the mill fat bastard. :lol: Its only more recently that I have started logging things better.

Am currently doing the same for Warrior Blaze, with a review coming in March.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Just taken one of these very tablets. :thumb:
> 
> smat man!
> 
> ...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> you're right about all of that- more my point is that they are all alkaloids and all have a similar effect (time limited, but time varies) on their target receptors. But, I have not found much support for actual receptor down regulation- I believe there is some other compensatory mechanism, but not downregulation- in fact i've seen more research on drugs- particularly ephedrine and clen, which shows an ability to take greater dosage and a a theory that receptors upregualte at higher doses... hence the harefield protocol titrates clen doses up to 720mcg over months... and they found an average 4kg increase in lean muscle as a side effect! LOL


Now thats really interesting.

if you either have the links to hand, or when you come across them again, could you pos them up please?

cheers!


----------

